# 30cm - Little Mountain



## George Farmer (25 Feb 2008)

This is my latest project.  Inspired by Peter Kirwan's superb Mountainscape.






A full step-by-step will be featured in the next Tropica Newsletter, followed by a live presentation at the Interzoo in Germany in May with the likes of Oliver Knott attending.

*Tank *- 30x20x20cm Clearseal
*Light* - 24w PC T5 6500K
*Filter* - Eden 501 external (300lph) and mini glassware (Aqua Essentials)
*CO2* - Pressurized system through mini nano diffuser (Aqua Essentials)
*Substrate* - Tropica Plant Substrate topped with ADA Aqua Soil Amazonia Powder
*Ferts* - Tropica AquaCare Plant Nutrition+
*Decor *- Mini landscape rock (Aqua Essentials)

Plants will be HC and a brand new species from Tropica.

Fish TBD.  Likely a Microrasbora sp.


----------



## Arana (25 Feb 2008)

Looks like a great start mate   maybe a small distant range might give it more depth and perspective


----------



## Themuleous (25 Feb 2008)

Looking good, like the glassware.  I had a feeling one of the new tropica plants would be a nano type 

Sam


----------



## Garuf (25 Feb 2008)

Forget the hardscape I want to see this new plant!
Brilliant regardless I would suggest sloping the AS to form a arc rather than a straight line.


----------



## Arana (25 Feb 2008)

How are you going to mount the light over the tank George?


----------



## George Farmer (26 Feb 2008)

Thanks.



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> I would suggest sloping the AS to form a arc rather than a straight line.



No need.  You don't know the planting plan. 

Mark - the lighting ATM is rested on top of the tank using a reflector slighting longer than the tank.  A friend is making an overtank frame to suspend it from soon.


----------



## TDI-line (26 Feb 2008)

KABOOM! Where's the lava coming out of that volcano....


----------



## Dan Crawford (26 Feb 2008)

Happy days! looks like a cracking start pal.


----------



## Arana (26 Feb 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Mark - the lighting ATM is rested on top of the tank using a reflector slighting longer than the tank.  A friend is making an overtank frame to suspend it from soon.



Very cool 8)  Thanks


----------



## George Farmer (26 Feb 2008)

Thanks guys.

As soon as I get together my CO2, planting will commence.  I've 5 pots of HC literally overfilling their pots.  They've been growing nicely in my 120cm and after about 4 weeks, have adapted to submerged form.

I've 3 pots of the new Tropica species, which is also growing well in its pots.

So the 'scape will be quite full straight after planting.

I'll probably run uber-CO2 to maximise growth, with Excel/Easycarbo to keep algae at bay. 1ml TPN+ per day.

I'll likely be changing 1/2 water daily.  With all the displacement, it's only about 7 litres full.

Good thing is, the Aqua Soil has been soaking for about 3 months, so no NH3/4 spike or pH crash.

I'll stock fish once the plants are grown in fully.

Unfortunately I cannot unveil the layout until after May, after Tropica release this new plant... 

Thanks again.


----------



## aaronnorth (26 Feb 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I cannot unveil the layout until after May, after Tropica release this new plant...


Sooooo long to wait, whats the plant called or is that another secret


----------



## Garuf (26 Feb 2008)

It's a secret because it grows into a perfect bush, doesn't need trimming and makes the entire tank algae free as well as carpeting in low light.   

I wish I knew what the plant was, I want something different for my nano


----------



## Martin (26 Feb 2008)

lovely looking rocks! I think Peter Kirwan's scape on the homepage is going to inspire lots of members / visitors to UKaps. You guys are certainly setting the standards.


----------



## vauxhallmark (26 Feb 2008)

Did that glassware fit the Eden 501 no problem? Could you tell us the pipe sizes? I thought the inlet was 12mm and the outlet 9mm - and the Eden 12 mm in and out - or have I got some of that wrong?

Cheers


----------



## TDI-line (26 Feb 2008)

Garuf said:
			
		

> It's a secret because it grows into a perfect bush, doesn't need trimming and makes the entire tank algae free as well as carpeting in low light.
> 
> I wish I knew what the plant was, I want something different for my nano



Hopefully a red covering plant.


----------



## Garuf (26 Feb 2008)

Red is so last year.   
It better be good or I'll be miffed at waiting for nothing.


----------



## Dan Crawford (26 Feb 2008)

Garuf said:
			
		

> It better be good or I'll be miffed at waiting for nothing.


It's Tropica, it _will_ be good. I don't think it'll sprout wings and fly but as far as aquatic plants go it'll be well worth it.


----------



## George Farmer (26 Feb 2008)

Thanks everyone.  I'm sure Tropica will be happy to see the anticipation and hope you won't be disappointed...



			
				vauxhallmark said:
			
		

> Did that glassware fit the Eden 501 no problem? Could you tell us the pipe sizes? I thought the inlet was 12mm and the outlet 9mm - and the Eden 12 mm in and out - or have I got some of that wrong?
> 
> Cheers



Hi Mark

The fittings on the Eden 501 are both 9mm and supplied with 9mm hose.

The inlet is 12mm with 9mm internal diameter so I will use a small length of clear 12mm hose to act as a connector, one end slotted around the 9mm hose, the other around the 12mm inlet.  

That sounds complicated when I read it back so I'll take a photo when I get around to fitting the filter.

The filter itself is maturing in my chocolate gourami biotope, as we speak.


----------



## aaronnorth (26 Feb 2008)

Can you buy the plant or pre-order it or at least get a preview of requirements etc?


----------



## George Farmer (26 Feb 2008)

Nope.  Patience, my friend...


----------



## John Starkey (26 Feb 2008)

*little mountain*

Hi George, i just dont know how you find the time for all this aquascaping i seem to spend all my time keeping my monster tank in good trim  .Well im sure it will be another stunner good luck mate,regards john


----------



## George Farmer (26 Feb 2008)

Thanks, John!

Not sure where I find the time either.

I'm actually off to bed now (it's only 9pm) - I'm knackered!


----------



## zig (26 Feb 2008)

Sweet little tank George

The equipment looks great in the tank, one of the best equipped nanos I have seen.

It will look fab when its finished.

Like the hardscape as well  

hmmm now what could that plant be, a moss, a mini fissidens maybe?? next May, so long away..................


----------



## Garuf (26 Feb 2008)

I hope its mayaca sp. some of those rare Asian plants are amazing!

I can't wait till may its SO long away.


----------



## Moss Man (26 Feb 2008)

I love the glass ware you have in the nano, they fit perfectly. Nice rocks too.

I can't wait to see this new plant. If it contends with the likes of HC, UG or downoi then I'll sure be getting my hands on it as soon as it is released.


----------



## George Farmer (5 Mar 2008)

I'm going to plant the new plant soon - note the empty left hand corner...






Full working shot


----------



## Arana (5 Mar 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> I'm going to plant the new plant soon - note the empty left hand corner...



Bring on the star of the show we are all waiting with baited breath   

Looking lovely already tho'


----------



## Moss Man (5 Mar 2008)

Looks good already, especially the downoi between the rocks which is in a very healthy condition. Should be great to see mature.

Hmm, seeing as the space is at the back I'm guessing the mystery plant might be quite a high growing foreground plant, but I know you wont give anything away.

I also love all the glass wear you have in there, in fact I might get the same stuff for my nano.


----------



## Themuleous (5 Mar 2008)

Nice, like the way the PH seems to be growing out of cracks in the rocks, very natural looking.

Sam


----------



## TDI-line (6 Mar 2008)

Still no fish.....


----------



## Luketendo (6 Mar 2008)

Looks like the mystery plant is a background one.

I might actually try HC and Donoi when I set my nano up, I like dwarf hairgrass but it looks a bit messy sometimes.


----------



## Dan Crawford (6 Mar 2008)

Woo Hoo, i get to see it in the flesh tomorrow!  oh and the other tanks too, are you jealous people? it think so..........  

Looks great pal and the mystery plant is gonna be fantastic. Showing it of at interzoo, congratulations mate - still going for the world domination then hey?!


----------



## George Farmer (6 Mar 2008)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> Still no fish.....



Not yet mate.  I'm running high CO2 and Excel ATM to boost growth and hopefully keep algae at bay due to low plant bio-mass.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Steve Smith (6 Mar 2008)

Excellent work as always George


----------



## Martin (6 Mar 2008)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Woo Hoo, i get to see it in the flesh tomorrow!  oh and the other tanks too, are you jealous people? it think so..........
> 
> Why would I be jealous Dan? You and George get to mess about with state of the art aquatic toys all day, whilst I get to sit in a mind numbingly boring office all day. I know where I would rather be........... do you have room for one more? I can hold the tweezers and I make a mean cup of tea. Have fun fellas!


----------



## Garuf (8 Mar 2008)

It gets better! I can't wait to see how it comes out. I can't wait for this new background plant, it's still such a long wait!


----------



## TDI-line (9 Mar 2008)

I've left a background slot for the mystery plant too George, just where my pirate skull is.


----------



## planter (23 Mar 2008)

Would love to be there for the live presentation at Interzoo George, can you let me know which day and what time?  flights are booked!


----------



## CJ Castle (23 Mar 2008)

Nice start, George... Like others, I can't wait to see (grow) this new plant...


----------



## George Farmer (23 Mar 2008)

planter said:
			
		

> Would love to be there for the live presentation at Interzoo George, can you let me know which day and what time?  flights are booked!



Hi mate

Unfortunately I cannot make the Interzoo now, due to my full-time job (I'll be in the USA).   Pass on my regards to the Tropica guys when you see them.

The tank is coming along very nicely.  The HC is carpeting really well with no die off or algae.  The 'secret' plant is doing well to but has a little brown algae that some otos and shrimp will clear off in an hour or so, once I've figured out a safe CO2 level...

I have some very special little fish planned, that I've never seen before.  That will be another surprise for when I reveal the whole aquascape in May.

Dan Crawford and Jeremy Gay saw this tank over the weekend.  Maybe they'll give you an idea how it looks, without giving too much away...


----------



## planter (23 Mar 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Unfortunately I cannot make the Interzoo now, due to my full-time job (I'll be in the USA).   Pass on my regards to the Tropica guys when you see them.



Sorry to hear you cant make it, I will pass on your regards and I look forward to finding out about their new plants.


----------



## George Farmer (23 Mar 2008)

planter said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear you cant make it, I will pass on your regards and I look forward to finding out about their new plants.



These things happen.  There's always next year.

You'll should see the new species in the Tropica April Newsletter too.  This nano will be featured in that which is pretty cool.


----------



## Dan Crawford (23 Mar 2008)

well like George said, this new plant is wicked. I'd actally alredy seen it in his other tank but seeing it in this nano makes it look even better and its a perfect plant for a nano. 
The scape kicks ass, perfectly scaled on every aspect. As with every trip to George's house I come back with a hangover, green with envy and continplating setting up another tank!


----------



## George Farmer (14 Apr 2008)

Well, that's another 'scape under my belt.

I did a 'final' shoot last night for Tropica, as this tank is to be featured in their next Newsletter, along with a short step-by-step style article.

I'll be able to post some photos once the Newsletter is released, quite soon I think.  I'm also hoping to feature it in PFK.

I'll be keeping this tank running for a while using less light and non-CO2, but EasyCarbo.


----------



## Garuf (18 Apr 2008)

I for one can't wait to see what this new plant is and how this scape turned out actually, George if you've torn this tank down do you have items for sale?


----------

